# Smoked Salsa



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi,

Well this weekends smoke will be, unless I change my mind or something is not available, a couple of boston butts, nuts, one rack of BB ribs, a couple of fatty sausages and salsa.

I normally for salsa smoke only the red and white onions, habanero, japelenos and cilantro.

Oh and also I will make some NC BBQ vinegar based sauce and some red based KC sauce. Toying with doing a different sauce but haven't made up my mind .

I smoke the veggies maybe an hour or two.

I told the work buddies I would be bringing in a surprise for them Monday.


Camera is still fubar'd but I will take some pictures witgh my cell phone.


Smoke on!!!

Take care,

Brian


----------



## candelbc (Aug 24, 2007)

That's a very interesting idea.. Thanks for the idea. I am going to smoke about 30 pounds of Pork Shoulder this weekend, so there should be some room for a couple of veggies...

Thanks again for sharing!

-Brad


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 24, 2007)

Always my pleasure .

Sounds like you have a party happening  (The pig is sort of looking worried I think LOL)!!! I have never done that much at one time. Does it slow down the average cook time by much?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 27, 2007)

Well it all came out good. Even had a tornado warning half way through .

I ended up doing salsa, two Boston butts, three racks of ribs, baked beans and corn.

I brought in a load of the salsa and pulled pork to work today. Salsa was gone instantly, was asked to bring in more tomorrow. Pulled pork was simmering/re-heating in a crock pot kept having people come by asking what it was. It was wiped out by 11:30.

I will try t post pics later tonight. I had to use my cell phone so I am not sure how to get the images from it.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 27, 2007)

try grilling the tomatoes and peelin the skin.  That would go GREAT with your other smoked veggies.

btw I want some NC style bbq ribs now.


----------



## BBQ'd Dude (Aug 27, 2007)

Mikey,

Nice thought. I tried it once but neglected to peel the skin. I'll have to re-visit that.

Thank you,

Brian


----------

